# 2018 sportsman tournament 214 bay boat 45995.00



## yamaha2016 (Nov 13, 2015)

2018 Sportsman 214 Tournament powered by a 150hp Yamaha. Options include a two tone hull, LED navigation lights, 8ft Power Pole, hydraulic jack plate, hydraulic steering Simrad GPS, Leaning post w/ rod holders, rear live well, front storage compartments, stainless steel prop, stainless steel cleats, boarding ladder and tandem axle aluminum trailer. 48hrs Warranty until 7/16/22 Call Sonny at 361-651-2628:dance:


----------

